# Li Pro 24v kit ???



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

Another Li TM battery post. Just read a new one, and re-read one by @ifsteve specifically on Li Pros.

I am in line at Eastcape for EVO (V). Gettting 24v TM in package. Dont want to put 3 Odyssey batteries under seat. Saw this kit on Li Pro website for $2.5k, which is alot of $$$'s for a battery. Would put up in bow. Put one Odyssey cranking battery in console.

https://www.lithiumpros.com/product...k-24v60ah-deep-cycle-lithium-ion-battery-kit/

If its worth it, I will do it. Anybody else thinking about this or have done it?


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Bob,

This is the kit that I was thinking about. Certainly saves a bit of weight I just decided it wasn't worth the money. Couple of factors beyond the cost of the kit. Depending on your situation you may also need to add a separate onboard charger for the cranking battery. It was a really close decision for me but in the end I went with three odyssey's under the seat.

Regarless of which way you go I would think hard about keepting the batterys under the seat. I think that layout is really great and especially makes it easy to get at the batteries. And keeps one area for just batteries and leaves the front hatch and whatever you like to put in the console not also cluttered with batteries. JMO.

Really can't go wrong either way you end up going. Talk to Adam when you have your build meeting. He has some good insight on batteries.

Good luck and keep us posted on the new skiff!!!

Steve


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Two of my full time fishing guide buddies run the 36v Lithium Pro with a MinnKota 112 pretty much all day 4-5 days a week and have had no issues at all. Previously they were running triple Interstate deep cycles and it took up the whole storage in front of the console. Now there is just one battery and another big storage area opened up. I have personally fished on and captained one of them many times so it’s not just hearsay.


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

Thanks for the reply Steve. That's the kind of info I was looking for. Going down to Orlando mid March.

I'm worried about too much weight in the back. Might do the standard 3 batteries under seat. I will take out TM batteries when I am not going to use the TM for a while. Down the road when Li Pro gets cheaper and better I will go Li Pro. For now its a tough call.


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

Thanks Smack. There is vote for going Li Pro.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Neither of them would have anything on their boat that would compromise the few good days of tarpon fishing we get or any of the year round jetty trips with clients from the lodge. Lots of gear comes and goes if it causes any kinds of issues because guiding time is money.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

TrojanBob said:


> Thanks for the reply Steve. That's the kind of info I was looking for. Going down to Orlando mid March.
> 
> I'm worried about too much weight in the back. Might do the standard 3 batteries under seat. I will take out TM batteries when I am not going to use the TM for a while. Down the road when Li Pro gets cheaper and better I will go Li Pro. For now its a tough call.


Bob,

My plan was to be able to take the batteries out of the seat box and remove the TM when I know I wasn't going to use the troller for a trip or two. And the theory is correct. However, I have not done this once yet! The bottom line is that I find the boat so much easier to pole than my Vantage and it gets plenty skinny loaded that I have not seen the need to take that stuff off to reduce the weight. Plus sure as heck when you take it off the conditions change and you are out fishing and wishing you had your TM! Now we are getting to the time of year where we spend way more time in the oyster ponds chasing tails and I may try taking the batteries/TM off and see how I like not having them.

One other big consideration is who you fish with. Half my days on the water are fishing with somebody who doesn't pole or solo so I need the TM at least half the time.

Steve


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

ifsteve said:


> Bob,
> 
> My plan was to be able to take the batteries out of the seat box and remove the TM when I know I wasn't going to use the troller for a trip or two. And the theory is correct. However, I have not done this once yet! The bottom line is that I find the boat so much easier to pole than my Vantage and it gets plenty skinny loaded that I have not seen the need to take that stuff off to reduce the weight. Plus sure as heck when you take it off the conditions change and you are out fishing and wishing you had your TM! Now we are getting to the time of year where we spend way more time in the oyster ponds chasing tails and I may try taking the batteries/TM off and see how I like not having them.
> 
> ...


I’m going to have a waterproof box made that fits under my casting platform and have everything above deck so it disconnects from a Battery Tender plug that comes from the alternator. Remove the plug, unpin the trolling motor from the base and remove tie downs from the battery box and it can all be removed.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm also in line for a new EVO v. I'm leaning towards putting the TM batteries up front.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Walter Lee said:


> Battleborn Batteries makes a 24v 50ah battery that is way less expensive. Would have to find a 24v charger, but you’d still come out ahead.
> 
> https://battlebornbatteries.com/shop/50ah-24v-lifepo4-deep-cycle-battery/
> 
> ...


The shot in the dark is confidence in them staying in business long enough to honor the warranty. LithiumPro is the PowerPole of lithium batteries.


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

Followed the link.

The battery chemistry is *LiFePO4*. I don't know one Li battery chemistry from another. I have read several posts from members that seem to have industry level knowledge of battery chemistry and Li batteries. Hope they chime in. The Battleborn batteries could be a game changer.

Had to come back and edit after reading more from Battleborn website. Who knew Rick from Pawn Stars was an off the grid'er. He has 48 of the batteries on his off the grid ranch.

https://battlebornbatteries.com/customer-stories/


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

Have been corresponding with Battle Born. They say the chemistry is Li iron sulfate, which they say is safer then Li Pro. Also, they claim their superior battery management technology enable longer battery life and to offer a 10 yr warranty v Li Pro 2 year.

They are trying hard to get into the TM market, and have sponsored 2 Bass Master pros. They are making strong claims that they are not only as good as Li Pro, but better.

Might have the wool pulled over my eyes, but I am strongly considering going with them. Considering cost savings, I'll risk it. Else the Li Pros are just cost prohibitive and I will go with heavier and larger lead battery.

Would love to hear the counter from a knowledgeable source.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Check out VMax Tanks batteries:
https://www.vmaxtanks.com/VPG24C-50...-Battery-Power-Generator-WCharger-_p_227.html
This is what I will put in my EVOx after I've had a chance to fish it a couple months. I will have my start/house battery in the console which leaves the under seat hatch open for storage. When I get my TM (24v Xi5 48") I'll put the TM battery in the front hatch. My X won't have hatch liners so the battery box will be mounted to the hull. When I'm not using the TM for fishing, I can remove the battery and the TM and save the weight. All the connections will be quick connects and the size of the gutters on the EVO allow the power cord to be run under the lip so there is no need for a deck or bulkhead fitting.


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Check out VMax Tanks batteries:
> https://www.vmaxtanks.com/VPG24C-50...-Battery-Power-Generator-WCharger-_p_227.html
> This is what I will put in my EVOx...


$800 w/ charger is cheapest I’ve seen and 21lbs is the lightest. Chemistry and specs look same. 

you know anyone that has used this set-up?


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

TrojanBob said:


> $800 w/ charger is cheapest I’ve seen and 21lbs is the lightest. Chemistry and specs look same.
> 
> you know anyone that has used this set-up?


I got the info from another East Cape owner that has had them on his boat for a couple years now. I am putting one of their AGM's on my new build that is the equivalent of the Odyssey PC925 but was only $100 for battery, charger and free shipping.


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

jay.bush1434 said:


> I got the info from another East Cape owner that has had them on his boat for a couple years now. I am putting one of their AGM's on my new build that is the equivalent of the Odyssey PC925 but was only $100 for battery, charger and free shipping.


Thanks, that is good info.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

You guys having any charging issues w lithium batteries? Special charger required?


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

Dakota Lithium is another one to take a look at. Thats what i will be adding here in a few weeks, along with the power pole charge system


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

State fish rob said:


> You guys having any charging issues w lithium batteries? Special charger required?


I don't have my LiFePO battery yet but from what I've read on multiple sites is that they don't like high amp output chargers. There is something about float/maintenance mode to that I don't remember right now. All of the good Li batteries have BMS (battery management system) circuitry built in that helps control power in/out of the battery and protect it, but that can be fried with high amp output chargers. Li batteries recharge very fast compared to lead acid so they don't really need high amp output chargers. To be sure, I'll just buy the recommended charger from the manufacturer.
Incidentally, the VMax charger I bought came with a quick connect wiring harness, which is very cool since I'm not mounting the charger onboard.


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

State fish rob said:


> You guys having any charging issues w lithium batteries? Special charger required?


Yes, you have to have a Li charger. Maybe one just for that brand of battery. Battle Born said other charges can work on their batteries.

Standard battery charger will ruin Li battery.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

State fish rob said:


> You guys having any charging issues w lithium batteries? Special charger required?


Yes, special charger. I have two 12v Li ion and use NOCO Genius chargers for them. They charge quickly and hold a charge when not in use.


----------

